# Inapam



## Monty Floyd (Aug 31, 2010)

I was provided with a list of local businesses that offer discounts to INAPAM card holders. Is there a way of finding out this information for other cities that I want to visit?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Possibley from the DIF offices in those cities.


----------

